# Nothelle Q7 @ Rector Motor Car Company, Burlingame



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2006)

We received some inquires regarding our body kit for the Audi Q7 and where it can be viewed. Currently the Nothelle Q7 is located at 
*Rector Motor Car Company*
*1010 Cadillac Way* 
*Burlingame, CA 94010* 
For all of you interested to see our Nothelle Q7 please feel free to stop by Rector Audi during the following week or contact us for more info.
Car shown at the Rector








*2007 Audi Q7 4.2 Quattro Premium Edition*
*Nothelle* Body Kit
*Nothelle* Exhaust Tips 
*Nothelle* electronic lowering module for Q7's equipped with Audi's Adaptive Air Suspension
*Nothelle* 22x10 NOVEDRA IX SPORT brilliance edition
*Continental* 295/30-22 ContiCrossContact
*Movit* Custom Brakes. 17.5" rotors front, 15" rotors rear
*Vizualogic* Rear Seat Entertainment System.
More pics of the Q7 http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2913495
You may also like to stop by Rector if you looking for a new/used Porsche (http://www.rectoraudi.com). Rector is one of the premier Audi/Porsche Dealer in the Bay Area


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Nothelle Q7 @ Rector Motor Car Company, Burlingame ([email protected])*

Thank you for all the interest in the Q7. We had many Q7 enthusiast looking at the vehicle.
For those who are interested the wheel and tire package would be for sale. Amazing 30% of retail (local pick up in Bay Area only).
Nothelle 22x10 NOVEDRA IX SPORT brilliance edition mounted and balanced with Continental 295/30-22 ContiCrossContact http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

